# G0704 build in progress



## thebaconbits (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I thought I'd start a thread documenting my conversion of the G0704.  I just received my mill a couple of weeks ago and disassembled the head from the column.  Not much as of yet to post, but will be posting pics during the construction.  Delivery came today which includes my ballscrews and motors and drives. UC100 is one order and should arrive in a couple of days.  More to come.
Tom


----------



## thebaconbits (Mar 26, 2013)

reserved


----------



## fretsman (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats, and I look forward to your build )

Dave


----------



## Marty the Machinist (Apr 23, 2013)

thebaconbits said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd start a thread documenting my conversion of the G0704.  I just received my mill a couple of weeks ago and disassembled the head from the column.  Not much as of yet to post, but will be posting pics during the construction.  Delivery came today which includes my ballscrews and motors and drives. UC100 is one order and should arrive in a couple of days.  More to come.
> Tom



Great project. I am doing the same thing to my G0704. I got it the first of the year and it is slow going. I have it all apart and purchased the ball screws on Ebay (recommended by Hossmachine). All the electronics are finished. I purchased a control enclosure and all the motors and drives from AutomatedTechnologyinc. These will be an awesome CNC for the hobbiest and then some. My 'Y' axis motor will be mounted in the back. (one of Hoss's optional builds) I like the idea of not have the motor in the way when working. Well good luck with the build. I will be posting my slow progress with pics as I go along also.

Good luck,
Marty


----------



## thebaconbits (May 27, 2013)

First, I'm sorry for not updating this thread during the conversion.  I'll give a brief description of what Steve and myself have done as he has helped tremendously and truely is very much appreciated.

We first disassembled the mill into base and column and head. Unbolted all components and started working on the base.

- - - Updated - - -

base and column

- - - Updated - - -

continue base and column

- - - Updated - - -

continue


----------



## thebaconbits (May 27, 2013)

*grinding ballscrew of x drive*

x axis ballscrew needed to be ground down to allow clearance.  The underside of the X base also needed a slight pocket to knock off the rough manufacture cast material

- - - Updated - - -

Faced the front of the Y axis to allow a flush surface for the Y axis

- - - Updated - - -

x axis enlarged to increase x travel

- - - Updated - - -

current status working on making the motor mounts


----------



## thebaconbits (Jul 2, 2013)

Some Updated pics of the build.  Cnc conversion of the mill is complete and jumps4 and I are now working on the enclosure and electronics box. Should be within a couple of weeks for a test run and will post a walk around video of the build prior to painting the enclosure.  I have to say this is one awesome conversion and I can't wait to fire it up.


----------



## dennis98277 (Jul 2, 2013)

great job looking forward to watching this one :thumbsup:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the pics!  Very interesting !



Bernie


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 2, 2013)

Holly COW!!!!!  That enclosure is fantastic!!!  I have never ever seen such a sweet idea and I have seen my fair share of machining centers and water jet tables over the years.  I am assuming that you plan to use flood coolant correct?  Are you planning to have a plexi center front section so you can visually inspect progress as you go?  That is a fabulous enclosure and since Steve is helping you I know it is tack welded together nicely along all of the seams and will be water tight once you caulk in the seams as needed.  Have you designed the separator for the coolant.  Are you planning to use Rare earth magnets for the ferrous and gravity for the non ferrous.  You could even use a catch basin and a strained reservoir.  Duda diesel makes some excellent custom fine mesh stainless screen devices for the brewing and biodiesel industries so they could surely make a micron sized coolant filter that would be permanent and cleanable.  LMK if you need a POC over at Duda.  I use their thermowells and stainless stuff for my beer brewing gear.  It's almost all custom 304 and 316 stainless from them and a couple of other guys I use with really good prices.  Please keep the pics coming, I am definitely getting a rise from this voyeuristically.....
Bob


----------



## jumps4 (Jul 3, 2013)

hi bob
 The hard part has been making all the parts so they can be assembled with my spot welder. The depth of reach is only 6" on the Harbor Freight spot welder, so I have to keep that in mind when planning and assembling. This design was a concept I had considered for my zx45 mill but the footprint would have been too large for my shop.
 We are planning on using glass for the 2 front doors and they will slide sideways, plexi would scratch too easily with repeated cleaning.
steve


----------



## 7HC (Jul 11, 2013)

Steve (Jumps4) is very much a 'can do' guy. Not only is this thread a testament to his skills, but also to Harbor Freight.
Plenty of people look down their nose at HF tools, but with the exception of a ZX45 mill and its associated tooling I would guess that every other part of this build was performed using HF tools...from bench brake, to band saw, to spot welder, to drill bits, to power tools and hand tools, etc., etc.

High quality expensive tools are nice to own and take pride in, but are by no means essential for accurately building the average project.

Skill and experience can often overcome issues with cheaper tooling, but using high quality tooling won't make up for a lack of it.  )

I'm very much looking forward to seeing this once it's been painted and has the sliding glass doors fitted.

M


----------



## thebaconbits (Jul 16, 2013)

Work is progressing great and have some new updated pics.  The electronics have been wired and will be tested in the coming week.  The enclosure has sliding tempered glass doors installed but still require a bottom guide track which is why there is a gap on the bottom which will be installed next as well has flood lighting which I will get later on in the week.  More to come..stay tuned.......


----------



## pestilence (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, I'm in awe!


----------



## colonel443 (Jul 17, 2013)

Your enclosure is awesome. Super nice job you are very talented. What kind of stepper motors are you going to use?


----------



## jumps4 (Jul 18, 2013)

hi colonel
the motors are 1600 oz/in from longs motors on ebay
steve


----------



## thebaconbits (Aug 27, 2013)

*Flood Coolant Cabinet Painted*

Progress has been great and the cabinet has been primed and painted.  Test ran the cnc for the first time and all axis are moving.  Next is moving the cabinet and reassemble the cnc inside cabinet, install interior lightning and drill holes in cabinet base for flood coolant pump.  These are the pics still inside the spray booth with my cell phone, but better photos coming soon.  The surface finish is amazing.. more soon..


----------



## 7HC (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Flood Coolant Cabinet Painted*



thebaconbits said:


> Progress has been great and the cabinet has been primed and painted.  Test ran the cnc for the first time and all axis are moving.  Next is moving the cabinet and reassemble the cnc inside cabinet, install interior lightning and drill holes in cabinet base for flood coolant pump.  These are the pics still inside the spray booth with my cell phone, but better photos coming soon.  The surface finish is amazing.. more soon..



Looking good!  It's hard to tell from the pics, but have you matched the color of the enclosure to the 'cream' color of the mill?

M


----------



## thebaconbits (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi M,
The color is gloss white and not the cream color of the mill.  It was first cleaned with lacquer thinner then primed gray color. The white is rustoleum appliance gloss white spray thick.  I may spray the inside bottom half with rhino liner material used in truck beds for the area that is in constant contact with fluid but not too sure yet.  This appliance epoxy is some tough paint.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 28, 2013)

BaconBits,
Every time I look in on your build I end up drooling.  The enclosure is awesome and once the paint hardens up and cures it will be nearly indestructible.  The Rhino liner on the bottom may not be a great idea because the metal filings will get hung up in the coating and not get filtered out by the recirc pump.  Duda Diesel will make you a mesh screen filter in what ever size stainless mesh you want.  Just send him a pic or drawing with dimensions and he will whip you one up pretty quick and for a really decent price.  I always filter the fluid on the return side of the system and also have a fairly large rare earth magnet close to the intake of the pump to keep bits and chaff from getting in the pump and wearing the volute or wear plate if you're using that style of pump.  A small pond pump by Beckett or Toro is pretty cheap and will last literally forever when you filter the fluid pretty well before attempting to pump it.  Little Giant pumps are also very good, but quite a bit more expensive.  Last time I looked HF even had one for around 8 or 9 bucks too.  So keep on snapping them pics and don't keep us holding our breath too much longer, because I am dying to see how it all turns out when it is up and running in your shop.

Bob


----------



## thebaconbits (Sep 10, 2013)

OK, here she is

After several months of only being able to work on it one day a week, we can finally say she is 99.5% done.  Waiting on some Tygon tubing to use for the flood coolant but I am VERY excited to say all went well.  I haven't made a video yet but will do so prior to the first milled part.  I'll post a link here when it is available.  A HUGE..HUGE thank you to Jumps for making this project possible...
Tom


----------



## thebaconbits (Sep 10, 2013)

Only allowed 95mb of file space so I guess I'm gonna have to delete some old pics...is that ok with everyone?


----------



## 7HC (Sep 10, 2013)

thebaconbits said:


> Only allowed 95mb of file space so I guess I'm gonna have to delete some old pics...is that ok with everyone?



Upload the video to YouTube then just post a link to it.

M


----------



## dennis98277 (Sep 10, 2013)

i agree dont loss any of those pics it is a great thread and good job i have loved watching this come together. :thumbsup:


----------



## thebaconbits (Sep 14, 2013)

dennis98277 said:


> i agree dont loss any of those pics it is a great thread and good job i have loved watching this come together. :thumbsup:




Ok...here is a very short video...still waiting on coolant hose and tracking says I should have it today.


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 14, 2013)

Steve goes far be on what you would except from most people the Brass Parts he made for my shaper were as good or better that the ones Hendey put on it.

Thanks again Steve.

Paul


----------

